#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Προθεσμίες υποβολής δηλώσεων

## accounter

Τις προθεσμίες υποβολής όλων των δηλώσεων, των εκκαθαρίσεων καθώς και των δόσεών τους για το 2014 ανακοίνωσε παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς το υπουργείο Οικονομικών.
Σύμφωνα με τη σχετική ανακοίνωση, η υποβολή των δηλώσεων φορολογίας εισοδήματος θα ξεκινήσει στις 20 Μαρτίου 2014 και θα ολοκληρωθεί στις 30 Ιουνίου 2014.
Η πρώτη δόση για το φόρο εισοδήματος θα καταβληθεί έως τις 31 Ιουλίου 2014, η δεύτερη δόση έως τις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013 και η τρίτη δόση έως τις 30 Νοεμβρίου 2014.
Ο πίνακας των φορολογικών υποχρεώσεων και των προθεσμιών τακτοποίησης αναλυτικά

*Φορολογική Υποχρέωση*
*Έναρξη Υποβολής*
*Λήξη Υποβολής*

Υποβολή Εντύπου Ε1
20/3/2014
30/6/2014

Υποβολή Εντύπου Ε5
03/03/2014
30/4/2014

Υποβολή Εντύπου Φ01 010
14/4/2014
30/5/2014

Υποβολή Εντύπου Φ01 013
14/4/2014
31/5/2014

Υποβολή Εντύπου Φ01 012
3/2/2014
15/4/2014

Υποβολή Εντύπου Ε2
3/2/2014
30/6/2014

Υποβολή Εντύπου Ε3
3/2/2014
30/6/2014

Έντυπα Ε232, Ε235, Ε233, Ε566, Ε567
2/1/2014
28/2/2014

Έντυπο Ε234
2/1/2014
31/3/2014

Έκτακτη Εισφορά επί Εισερχομένου Συναλλάγματος
2/1/2014
31/3/2014

Έντυπο Ε7
3/2/2014
30/4/2014

Βεβαιώσεις αποδοχών
27/1/2014
28/3/2014

Οριστική Δήλωση Παρακρατούμενων Φόρων Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών
17/3/2014
30/4/2014

Οριστική Δήλωση Παρακρατούμενων Φόρων Εμπορικών Επιχειρήσεων
17/3/2014
30/4/2014

Ε9 2014
17/2/2014
30/5/2014

ΕΦΑ
3/4/2014
20/5/2014

Εκκαθαριστική Δήλωση ΦΠΑ με Απλογραφικό Σύστημα
2/1/2014
30/4/2014

Εκκαθαριστική Δήλωση ΦΠΑ με διπλογραφικό σύστημα
2/1/2014
30/5/2014

Ε9 2015
14/4/2014
31/1/2015

Περιοδική Δήλωση ΦΠΑ με Απλογραφικό Σύστημα
1/1, 1/4, 1/7 και 1/10
20/1, 20/4, 20/7 και 20/10

Περιοδική Δήλωση ΦΠΑ με Απλογραφικό Σύστημα
1η κάθε μήνα
20η κάθε μήνα

Προσωρινή Δήλωση Απόδοσης Παρακρατούμενων Φόρων
1η κάθε μήνα
τέλος κάθε μήνα

Στοιχεία Πελατών Προμηθευτών
15 κάθε μήνα


Στοιχεία Μισθωτηρίων
1η έτους
Τέλος έτους

----------

